
Git: Mastering the Basics of Branch Merging - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/05/04/git-mastering-basics-branch-merging/
======
verdverm
There has to be a better basics tutorial than dice.com which is laden with ads
and tracking scripts.

Maybe something visual

